# The Cape is Over!



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

NBC's "The Cape" is history. They just cut their episode order from 13 to 10 and the 10th episode was just completed.

I have watched this show and it was ok but I am unsurprised by the cut. It had some promising characters in it but the Cape himself wasn't one of them.

My only regret is that it means that Summer Glau is out of job again. Probably won't last long though as she is considered a "hot property in search of a good vehicle". Sometimes these things take time.

After all it took 4 attempts to find a workable series for Alex O'Loughlin, who finally landed on the Hawaii 5-0 remake which has turned into a hit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ironically, this past week is the first time I had seen the show - the ad hype didn't do it for us here.

The show wasn't bad, but honestly, not all that much there to grab one's long-term loyalty either. :shrug:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah... I seem to like everyone on The Cape, except for The Cape. He just seems kinda, I dunno, not all marbles there, kind of...

- Merg


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I wanted to like it but the chemistry is just not there. It's okay and I probably would have continued to watch it off the DVR but I'm not really gonna miss it when it's gone either.

I'm unhappy about it's demise though because I really think TV needs more "escapism" shows like this (but with better writing, chemistry, whatever) and less of the canned sitcoms and crime dramas that CBS seems to specialize in. Of course CBS' rating continue to excel so that means I'm in the minority of what I consider good TV.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting. I had just deleted the series link last week. 

It's gotta be compelling to be added to the rotation, and it wasn't growing on me. The concept seemed cool.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This was one I pegged for early termination when I saw how heavily it was promoted. I think that NBC in particular overpromotes things and when they do so, it's a sign to me and probably others that they show is not that good.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've been watching but I won't really miss it, except for Summer Glau of course. I think the remakes and comic book shows have about run their course.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

so long been good to know you good bye


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one episode recorded I haven't watched yet .. The show is really not that good. Not surprised that it's done.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yeah... I seem to like everyone on The Cape, except for The Cape. He just seems kinda, I dunno, not all marbles there, kind of...
> 
> - Merg


Agreed! And the writing isn't that great either, too easy to see things coming. Anyone want to guess who Orwell's dad is?

I've been looking for a reason to kill my SL, I guess I just got it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> I think the remakes and comic book shows have about run their course.


The Cape was never an actual comic so it's not a remake of a comic book.

As for other remakes the only other one that comes to mind is The Walking Dead. What others have you seen in recent years that you feel they have "run their course"?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> The Cape was never an actual comic so it's not a remake of a comic book.
> 
> As for other remakes the only other one that comes to mind is The Walking Dead. What others have you seen in recent years that you feel they have "run their course"?


I'm not into comics, I assumed it was one. The show certainly looks like one. 

Bionic Women for one. Maybe just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We finally got around to watching the Pilot on Monday night. Watched the first hour and then deleted everything. No big loss for me.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> We finally got around to watching the Pilot on Monday night. Watched the first hour and then deleted everything. No big loss for me.


We hung around for the first 15 minutes of the pilot ... couldn't erase the timer fast enough to please my wife.

I'm not worried about _Summer. _She's very good at what she does. I expect she'll land on her feet. Now if the networks could just come up with a decent vehicle for her ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not a surprise from a ratings standpoint.

"The Event" did better in the 9-10 pm Monday time slot against "Dancing with the Stars" and "Two and a Half Men" during the first half of this season, slightly better than "Chuck" in the 8-9 pm. So, of course, NBC decided to stuff in "The Cape" against "The Bachelor" and "Two and a Half Men" reruns in January instead of giving "The Event" a chance to find a larger audience.

I hope Comcast NBCU finds someone who can think to put in charge of programming for NBC.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I am still watching it but it is no big loss. I hope they knew about the cut in time to wrap up the story line (as much as it is)


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

longrider said:


> I am still watching it but it is no big loss. I hope they knew about the cut in time to wrap up the story line (as much as it is)


Yeah, the evil corporation gets put in its place, and Mr. Cape's kid is happy again. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Marvel should've been behind this. "The Cape" would've been a really good two (or 2 and a 1/2 half ) hour super hero movie.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It was really boring. I stuck with it hoping it would get better. Even just plain silly when the kid could not recognize his fathers voice or face from 6 feet away. Like playing peek a boo with a baby.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> I'm not into comics, I assumed it was one. The show certainly looks like one.
> 
> Bionic Women for one. Maybe just wishful thinking on my part.


Bionic Woman wasn't a comic book either, it was an old 70's tv show that was redone.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Only managed to make it through 3/4 of the pilot and have a couple more episodes on the DVR. The series probably looked good on paper, but the execution and some of the casting was poor. I liked the circus & magic aspect, but some of the writing and the pacing of the show was just awful. 

Maybe if they'd given it a full season, it might have worked out the bugs - I remember how rough Angel was when it first started, but then it turned into a really amazing show.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Maybe if they'd given it a full season, it might have worked out the bugs - I remember how rough Angel was when it first started, but then it turned into a really amazing show.


Hey .. I'm good at I'm good at liking the stinkers out there .. even I didn't like this one. It has no redeeming qualities .. OK, we got to look at Summer Glau .. It just wasn't good at all. There was no saving this one.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Yeah... I seem to like everyone on The Cape, except for The Cape. He just seems kinda, I dunno, not all marbles there, kind of...


You expect a character such as this to be very much hardened by his various burdens but that's not the way he comes across. The character seems to bounce in an almost bipolar fashion between hard-core superhero and lost child.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

While the character isn't yet very compelling, I did enjoy the villain as a proper arch enemy; the carny characters, especially Keith David, and their depth as both criminals and helpers; the recent plot twists; and the hints of a bigger arc that could be interesting.

Yes, this was way overhyped. And yet, I was enjoying it more and more each week. Ah well, I can move past this. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not surprised by this...gave up 2 episodes in.


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

I liked it, the wife didn't. I'm not surpised it got canned. Summer Glau hasn't ever done anything for me, I can take or leave her.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

longrider said:


> I am still watching it but it is no big loss. I hope they knew about the cut in time to wrap up the story line (as much as it is)


They might be able to fix it in editing ... but I doubt we'll get a clean wrap up. Oh well ... yet another NBC blockbuster bites the dust.

Maybe they will have a week of the shows they've canned to burn off the episodes. There sure seem to be enough canceled NBC shows with unaired episodes.

And although it isn't canceled, by the time they get back to "The Event" I may not care about it. Losing people each week as it aired ... three months off does not help. At lease they are promising to wrap up the first season's storyline.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

armophob said:


> It was really boring. I stuck with it hoping it would get better. Even just plain silly when the kid could not recognize his fathers voice or face from 6 feet away. Like playing peek a boo with a baby.


Hey, Lois Lane never recognized Superman either.

We really liked the two hour pilot but each succeeding episode has gone slightly downhill from the previous. It's become far too bizarre in the last couple episodes as if they are already stretching for stories. Ten episodes will be more than enough. And as said in other posts, great cast except for The Cape.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

The pilot and 2 episodes was all I watched. Then deleted the SeriesLink.
NBC, for that matter, all the networks, sure spend lots of time/money promoting NEW shows only to cancel them. 
Wasn't SouthLAnd on NBC? Ohh but TNT now has that series now and I hear it is really doing very well! Good move NBC.:lol:
Now that Comcrap owns NBC how many others will be canned?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Hey, Lois Lane never recognized Superman either.
> 
> We really liked the two hour pilot but each succeeding episode has gone slightly downhill from the previous. It's become far too bizarre in the last couple episodes as if they are already stretching for stories. Ten episodes will be more than enough. And as said in other posts, great cast except for The Cape.


Well, she did figure it out a lot earlier in the other version of Superman II.

As for The Cape, it just wasn't very good. If it was half as good as the first season of Heroes, I probably would have watched more episodes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

gilviv said:


> The pilot and 2 episodes was all I watched. Then deleted the SeriesLink.
> NBC, for that matter, all the networks, sure spend lots of time/money promoting NEW shows only to cancel them.
> Wasn't SouthLAnd on NBC? Ohh but TNT now has that series now and I hear it is really doing very well! Good move NBC.:lol:
> Now that Comcrap owns NBC how many others will be canned?


Doing really well on TNT by which standard? For example, Hot in Cleveland is a hit for TV Land, but would probably be a failure on a big network.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Doing really well on TNT by which standard? For example, Hot in Cleveland is a hit for TV Land, but would probably be a failure on a big network.


IMO and those of the articles I've read have the series doing well now that it is on TNT a national cable network. And SouthLAnd was renewed for another season by that network. Unlike NBC that dropped it as soon as its' ratings began slipping. They (TNT)are also not cutting back on its episodes. Though you are correct about the shows limited audience, cable is a better fit than the 4 major networks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Southland" is one of our favorites. From a ratings standpoint, it probably could only survive on cable where ratings are sold from a broader perspective. From a press release via TVbytheNumbers:


> TNT's critically acclaimed Southland reached a new high of 3.3 million viewers, according to the latest Live + 7 data for the Jan. 25 episode, its largest audience since coming to TNT in January 2010. The episode was up 16% in total viewers over the prior week, with 26% growth among adults 18-49 (1.6 million) and 25% growth among adults 25-54 (1.7 million). With Live + 7 data in for the first four episodes of the third season, Southland's overall audience is up 10% compared to season two.


Last Tuesday it's Live+same day pulled 1.977 million viewers, 0.7/2 A18-49, which would be satisfactory on The CW if it were heavily a female audience, but just couldn't work on other broadcast channels.

If you're me and you look at the Live + 7 day news release data, you discover just how unimportant you are if you are over 54!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

phrelin said:


> If you're me and you look at the Live + 7 day news release data, you discover just how unimportant you are if you are over 54!


Have no fear! Advertisers are actually starting to realize that television is actually a better place to reach older viewers as opposed to younger ones these days. Why? Because younger viewers are more likely to things like watch via DVR and skip commercials and watch eps online and the such so a good # of younger viewers eyeballs are never on their ads in the first place. As a result you are seeing a lot more ads skewed towards older viewers on tv these days. So you are once again becoming relevant!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn!

Didn't understand the lizard eyes on the bad dude, but I kinda like it.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

It,s a shame with all the channels besides ota networks that some very watchable programs are not picked up more like Southland was.My wife and I liked Terriers on FX and seems it wasn,t given much of a chance before being canned.The Cape to me was a nice diversion from some of the other shows .Just for the record I,ll be 60 in June so,I have a mix taste in shows and movies


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The Cape was nice because there aren't many network shows out there like it. I am so bored with cop shows and reality danceoffs. But yeah, the Cape character was about the weakest character on the show.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

lee635 said:


> The Cape was nice because there aren't many network shows out there like it. I am so bored with cop shows and *reality* danceoffs. But yeah, the Cape character was about the weakest character on the show.


Agreed. If 'reality' is anywhere in a show description I don't watch it because 99.9% of the time it anything but reality.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Is anybody still watching??

last night looked like it could be the final episode, but it certainly didnt wrap much up. Some things were resolved


Spoiler



We now know that the lizard eyes were contacts


 however a lot was left unanswered


Spoiler



Ark is still in business, the Cape did not get reunited with his kid, and what was with the last scene of Orwell on the bed???


 If that was the end it wasn't a very good one


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is still one more hour "to be determined".

With "The Event" making its return next week there is no word when The Cape will get to air its final show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> There is still one more hour "to be determined".
> 
> With "The Event" making its return next week there is no word when The Cape will get to air its final show.


According to the futon critic there are 2 unaired episodes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So it's an evil psychiatrist with an unknown plan.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> According to the futon critic there are 2 unaired episodes.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/cape/listings/
Shows the 9 aired episodes of a series order cut from 13 to 10 episodes.

Where do you see two unaired episodes?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I have read last episode is web only.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The final episode is available at http://www.nbc.com/the-cape/.

It does finish off one of the main plot lines but it's not a proper series finale.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, klang. You're right, not a proper ending at all. (snif)

The last episode is also available on NBC on Demand on DIRECTV (and I presume others?)


----------

